# Hilfe beim bestimmen von Jungtieren anhand von Fotos



## clerec (23. Juni 2011)

Liebes Forum,

wir sind seit heute dabei, den über die Jahre angefallen Teichschlamm unseres Teiches zu entfernen.

Dazu haben wir den Fischbesatz für die Dauer der Arbeiten in ein anderes Becken umgesiedelt. Im Zuge der Arbeiten sollen auch die __ Graskarpfen an einen örtlichen Angelverein abgegeben werden, die uns vor ca. 6 Jahren eine Zoohändler guten Gewissens verkauft hat. Nachdem in letzter Zeit neben allen Unterwasserpflanzen auch die Seerosen dran glauben mussten, ist auch dem letzen in unserer Familie klar geworden, dass diese Fische in einem mittelgroßen Gartenteich wenig bis nichts zu suchen haben...

Neben Goldfischen in allen Größen waren im Teich neben den ursprünglich ausgesetzten 4 Graskarpfen von ca. 40 cm auch viele dunkel-silbrige Jungtiere, die wir nicht 100% zuordnen können, die aber im Verdacht stehen, bereits der Nachwuchs der Graskarpfen zu sein. Da wir nicht mehr vollständig rekonstruieren können, ob wir vor Jahren tatsächlich nur Goldfische und Graskarpfen ausgesetzt haben, bitte ich um Hilfe bei der Zuordnung der Jungtiere anhand der Fotos. Ich habe mir zwei aus dem Becken mal gefischt und zum Fotoshooting in ein kleines Gefäß gesetzt. Ich hoffe man kann gut was erkennen.

Ist unsere Annahme richtig, dass es sich um Graskarpfen handelt? Oder können das auch junge Goldfische sein, die ihre Färbung noch nicht haben? Oder ganz was anderes?

Vielen, vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## robsig12 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim bestimmen von Jungtieren anhand von Fotos*

Kann kein __ Graskarpfen sein,keine Barteln zu sehen.

__ Karausche.


----------



## clerec (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim bestimmen von Jungtieren anhand von Fotos*

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!

ich habe mir aufgrund des Hinweises im Netz einige Fotos von Karauschen angeschaut und die kommen unseren Fischen echt sehr sehr nah. Aber selber wenn ich nicht mehr 100% sicher bin, ob wir noch einen andere Art eingesetzt haben, Karauschen haben wir nie gekauft, dass wüsste ich, da der Name so einprägsam ist und ich ihn heute auch zum ersten mal höre... Ist es möglich, dass die Tiere eingeschleppt wurden? 

Aber viel wichtiger ist wohl die Frage, ob die Fische für einen mittleren Gartenteich von ca. 15.000l zumindest mittelfristig überhaupt geeignet sind? Oder werden sie genauso wie die 4 __ Graskarpfen über Seerosen und Unterwasserpflanzen (Wir werden nach der vollständigen Vernichtung jetzt __ Quellmoos setzen) herfallen?

Vielen Dank!

Clemens


----------



## witch127 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim bestimmen von Jungtieren anhand von Fotos*

__ Graskarpfen haben doch gar keine Barteln, oder? 

Aber ich tippe auch eher __ Karausche... karpfenartig.... Die Rückenflosse deutet jedenfalls darauf hin.

Was habt ihr denn nun in den Teich gesetzt? Karauschen oder Graskarpfen?


----------



## clerec (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim bestimmen von Jungtieren anhand von Fotos*

Wir haben ganz sicher __ Graskarpfen eingesetzt. Zumindest wurden uns die Fische als Graskarpfen verkauft und die großen Tiere sehen auch aus wie das, was man anhand einer Bildersuche im Netz als Graskarpfen findet. Für Bilder ist es jetzt zu dunkel, stelle gerne morgen ein Foto eines großen Karpfen hier rein, um den eindeutig zuordnen zu können...)


Zum Thema Bartel / Barthaare habe bei Graskarpfen ich folgendes gefunden:

"Der Mund ist leicht unterständig und weist keine Bartfäden auf." 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graskarpfen

Im Gegensatz zum Karpfen hat der Graskarpfen keinen Rüssel um Futter aufzunehmen. Der Gaskarpfen hat ein leicht unterständiges Maul. Auch fehlen ihm die karpfentypischen Barteln.

http://www.karpfen-angeln.com/graskarpfen/graskarpfen.php

Dann kann wohl doch nicht so einfach ausgeschlossen werden, dass es sich bei den Jungtieren um Graskarpfen handelt???

Viele Grüße


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim bestimmen von Jungtieren anhand von Fotos*

Hi,

der Fisch hat nur 28 Schuppen an der Seitenlinie, also eindeutig ein Goldfische
Karauschen haben da mehr als 32 und ne anders geformte Rückenflosse
Nachwuchs vom Weißen Amur hat noch keiner im Teich gefunden, den diese Fisch brauchen spezielle Bedüfnisse um Laich auszubilden und um sich erfolgreich zu vermehren (die kein Gartenteich bieten kann). Fängt schon damit an das der Amur erst ab 60-70cm geschlechtstreif (sind hier in Europa dann 6-7Jahre alt) wird, eine längere Laichwanderung durchführt und stark strömendes Wasser mit Temperaturen von deutlich über 25 Grad braucht um dann auf Kiesbänken abzulaichen. Die Eier treiben dann wieder flußab bis die kleinen schlüpfen. Damit sich die Fische hier überhaupt vermehren werden sie in der Fischzucht mit Hormonen behandelt werden und abgestreift.

MfG frank


----------



## Zermalmer (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim bestimmen von Jungtieren anhand von Fotos*

Hallo Clemens,
je nach Generation und Herkunft der Goldfische (die Du ja laut Deinem Profil drin hast) kann das auch einfach nur ein weisser __ Goldfisch sein...

Ich habe auch einen Winterpatienten gehabt... hab den Optisch nie wirklich als Goldfisch gesehen... eher als __ Karausche, aber da da nie was anderes drin war... bleibt ja nur ein Goldfisch, der eben nicht Gold/Orange ist.

Ist halt auch immer eine Frage des Alters des Besatzes und wieviel Generationen da schon existieren...

Im Prinzip sind meine Goldfische leider ein riesen Inzuchtverein...
Das da irgendwann mal etwas dominiert, das bleibt nicht aus.


----------



## clerec (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim bestimmen von Jungtieren anhand von Fotos*

Danke für eure schnellen Antworten und die Anregungen. Der Hinweis, dass sich __ Graskarpfen in unseren Gefilden praktisch nicht selber vermehren können, ist erstmal sehr beruhigend. Tatsächlich habe ich daraufhin auch andere Quellen im Netz finden können, die eine Vermehrung im Teich aufgrund zu geringer Temperaturen strikt ausschließen und von aufwendigeren Zuchtverfahren sprechen. Da unser Gartenteich im Sommer jedoch gerade in den flachen Zonen deutlich an Temperatur zunimmt, bin ich zur Sicherheit dem zweiten Hinweis mit Schuppen und der Seitenlinie usw. nachgegangen. 

Auf einer Seite zur Bestimmung von karpfenähnlichen Fischen habe ich entsprechende Seitenansichten und Hinweise gefunden.

Link zu der Seite: http://ac83-vallendar.eu/aehnlichkeiten.htm 

Ich habe als Merkmal vor allem die Rückenflosse unserer Jungtiere verglichen und bin daher zum Ergebnis gekommen, dass es definitiv keine Graskarpfen sein können. 

Da die Rückflossen von Goldfischen und Karauschen praktisch nicht zu unterscheiden sind, dürfte es eine der beiden Arten sein.

Hier schließt sich nun meine letze wichtige Frage an: Angenommen, es sind tatsächlich Karuschen, sind die Tiere für einen Teich mit ca. 15.000 l geeignet? Werden sie schaden anrichten und alle Pflanzen wie die Graskarpfen wegfressen oder ist das Verhalten eher mit Goldfischen vergleichbar? Hier habe ich im Netz leider keine Infos gefunden...

Danke und viele Grüße!

Clemens


----------



## Zermalmer (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim bestimmen von Jungtieren anhand von Fotos*

Hallo Clemens,
ein Adminwird das sicher bald korrigieren bzw. wäre es schön wenn Du zu den Fremdbildern nur Links setzt und die Bilder nicht im Forum hoch lädst... stichwort urheberrecht... 

Ich denke schon, das Karauschen und Goldis sich sehr gleich verhalten... aber Garantie würde ich da keine übernehmen....

Wie schaut es aus, fütterst Du, oder überlässt Du das der Pflanzenwelt?
(nur so nebenbei)


----------



## clerec (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim bestimmen von Jungtieren anhand von Fotos*

Ups, Danke für den Hinweis, habe alle zweifelhaften Abbildungen sofort wieder entfernt, sind unter dem Link http://ac83-vallendar.eu/aehnlichkeiten.htm weiterhin einsehbar. Die verblieben Fotos sind zweifelsfrei gemeinfrei...

Zu Deiner Frage: Wir haben die Fische bislang noch nie gefüttert, um übermäßigen Nährstoffeintrag zu vermeiden... Das erklärt auf der einen Seite, warum gerade die __ Graskarpfen wie wild auf alle Pflanzen losgegangen sind. Auf der anderen Seite wird beim Rasenmähen usw. ja immer mal Grünzeug eingetragen, dass für die restlichen Fische eigentlich langen sollte, wenn die Graskarpfen nicht mehr da sind...

Gute Nacht...!


----------



## Christine (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim bestimmen von Jungtieren anhand von Fotos*



clerec schrieb:


> Ups, Danke für den Hinweis, habe alle zweifelhaften Abbildungen sofort wieder entfernt, sind unter dem Link http://ac83-vallendar.eu/aehnlichkeiten.htm weiterhin einsehbar. Die verblieben Fotos sind zweifelsfrei gemeinfrei...



Hallo Clemens, 

ob irgendwelche Fotos gemeinfrei sind oder nicht, können wir nicht jedesmal nachprüfen - deshalb gilt auch für Dich und in diesem Fall dieses hier.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Christine
Mod-Team


----------



## Christine (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim bestimmen von Jungtieren anhand von Fotos*

Hallo Clemens,

wenn Du ein Haufen Goldfische in Deinem Teich hast, warum dann unbedingt auf die __ Karausche spekulieren? Das Naheliegendste wäre doch ungefärbter Goldfischnachwuchs, der so selten nicht ist.

Mal davon ab - wenn Du auf das grün gefärbte Wort Karausche klickst, kommst Du auf unseren Lexikoneintrag zu diesem Fisch und wenn ich den richtig interpretiere dürfte der Unterschied zum __ Goldfisch minimal sein.


----------



## robsig12 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim bestimmen von Jungtieren anhand von Fotos*

Vielleicht hat ja eine Ente im Gefieder den Fisch mit eingetragen?


----------



## Zaubernuss (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim bestimmen von Jungtieren anhand von Fotos*

Hallo Clemens,
ich würde auch auf einen __ Goldfisch tippen, der noch nicht ausgefärbt ist. Die Urform des Goldfisches ist ja die __ Karausche. Ich nehme an, das die Fische noch Farbe bekommen. Ich habe im Teich welche, sind auch grau und schon 20 cm lang und färben sich irgendwann mal rot.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## frido (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim bestimmen von Jungtieren anhand von Fotos*

__ Graskarpfen kannste definitiv ausschließen-der sieht völlig anders aus! Körperform, Rückenflosse-da passt gar nix zusammen. Wie bereits gesagt-wahrscheinlich ein __ Goldfisch ohne Gold! Da ja eine __ Karausche anhand der Schuppenanzahl in der Seitenlinie schon ausgeschlossen wurde kommt eigentlich nur noch der __ Giebel oder eben ein normaler Goldfisch in Frage.


----------



## hemsek12 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim bestimmen von Jungtieren anhand von Fotos*



frido schrieb:


> __ Graskarpfen kannste definitiv ausschließen-der sieht völlig anders aus! Körperform, Rückenflosse-da passt gar nix zusammen. Wie bereits gesagt-wahrscheinlich ein __ Goldfisch ohne Gold! Da ja eine __ Karausche anhand der Schuppenanzahl in der Seitenlinie schon ausgeschlossen wurde kommt eigentlich nur noch der __ Giebel oder eben ein normaler Goldfisch in Frage.



Soeben habe ich wieder etwas dazugelernt  Besten Dank frido


----------



## tecka (14. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim bestimmen von Jungtieren anhand von Fotos*

__ Graskarpfen haben, wie bereits geschrieben wurde, in der Tat kein vorstülpbares Maul. Barteln haben Sie auch nicht. Übrigens ist unter http://www.petriangeln.de/karpfenangeln einge gute Seite mit weiteren Infos zu Karpfen. Ich tippe hier auf eine __ Karausche. Auf den Bildern sieht man doch sogar beim 3. Bild hinten an der Schwanzflosse den typischen schwarzen Punkt. Nur, dass die Rückenflosse nicht nach außen gewölbt ist, erscheint mir etwas komisch.


----------



## canis (15. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim bestimmen von Jungtieren anhand von Fotos*

Guten Morgen

Ich glaube, in diesem Thread wurde bereits alles gesagt: __ Graskarpfen kann ausgeschlossen werden (diverse morphologische Merkmale passen nicht), __ Karausche kann ebenfalls ausgeschlossen werden (Anzahl Schuppen entlang der Seitenlinie passt nicht), es kommt nur der __ Goldfisch oder allenfalls der __ Giebel infrage. Wahrscheinlich sind es Goldfische, da diese ja in den Teich eingesetzt wurden.


----------

